# 211K RF remote?



## ctbl44

Is there a RF remote option available on the 211k receiver as I have on my 508?

Thanks...............................


----------



## [email protected] Network

ctbl44 said:


> Is there a RF remote option available on the 211k receiver as I have on my 508?
> 
> Thanks...............................


To get a 211k working via UHF, you would need a IR-to-UHF converter kit. Just a UHF remote won't do the trick. Unless the receiver is in another room from the TV, I'd stick with IR.


----------



## P Smith

Why if STB designed in UK [by Eldon] it's never have UHF ?


----------



## jarhead

I have a 211k and am curious about RF options as well. I'd like to be able to hide away the 211k receiver (along with my other A/V equipment) behind a cabinet to leave a cleaner looking room, so I would need a RF option to be able to control the unit. Anyone using a third-party remote or RF unit along with the 211K?


----------



## GravelChan

jarhead said:


> I have a 211k and am curious about RF options as well. I'd like to be able to hide away the 211k receiver (along with my other A/V equipment) behind a cabinet to leave a cleaner looking room, so I would need a RF option to be able to control the unit. Anyone using a third-party remote or RF unit along with the 211K?


I'm using one I got at Radio Shack. It's an IR receiver/Rf transmitter along with a Rf receiver/IR transmitter, works fine.
Around $30 for the pair as I recall.


----------



## Mike500

I don't have a 211k, but I use a rf remote kit that Dish sells for adding an rf remote to any ir receiver. It has a pyramid with an IR blaster that goes in front of the IR "eye" of the receiver. I have two of these that were left over from a customer for whom I replaced 311's with 322's a few years ago. They had been used for about a month or two. I hooked up one to my own 311, which I used for about 3 years, until I replaced it with my current 211.

The system works better with the 211 than it even did with the 311. If anyone is interested to the other set, send me a PM. I can give them a good price. It comes with a UHF remote.


----------

